# Share your tail shots



## Tim R. (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## NYbirdEater (Jul 8, 2004)

my H arizonensis tail, it is thicker now as my scorp likes to eat fat cricks

BTW, sick tails, I can feel the heat from here


----------



## Tim R. (Jul 8, 2004)

Yea, that's nice!


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 8, 2004)

Those are to die for, I'll post pics of my A. bicolors as soon as I get them.


----------



## No name (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Tim,

Is that a Androc.Bicolor in the second pic?

Regards,


----------



## Ythier (Jul 9, 2004)

some tails...P.transvaalicus, A.pterygocercus, O.scrobiculosus.
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Tim R. (Jul 9, 2004)

No name, yep A. bicolor.

Carpe when are you getting your bicolor?

Eric, dang fantastic pictures!. That's a bit of venom from the sting of the transvaalicus right?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## fusion121 (Jul 9, 2004)

Tim R. said:
			
		

> No name, yep A. bicolor.
> 
> Carpe when are you getting your bicolor?
> 
> ...


I've only ever seen clear venom from scorpions before, perhaps its excrement, or perhaps some do indeed have opaque venom?


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 9, 2004)

Tim R. said:
			
		

> No name, yep A. bicolor.
> 
> Carpe when are you getting your bicolor?
> 
> ...


I'm getting two of them sometime this month after I finish setting up their enclosure. That looks like venom alright, that sprayer is primed and ready to fire.


----------



## Nikos (Jul 9, 2004)

there is an article about parabuthus trans and their ability to "create" 2 kinds of venom...cannot recaal exctly what it was about though.
If you do a search in this firum you'll found it. 

If my menory serves me right it was Gary (eurypterid) who started it...


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 9, 2004)

i saw in a scorpion video by Jan Ove Rein the P.traans spitting white venom at the walls of the enclosure..


----------



## PIter (Jul 9, 2004)

George Carnell said:
			
		

> i saw in a scorpion video by Jan Ove Rein the P.traans spitting white venom at the walls of the enclosure..


Can you link it?


----------



## Ythier (Jul 9, 2004)

vardoulas said:
			
		

> there is an article about parabuthus trans and their ability to "create" 2 kinds of venom...


Yes, the small quantity of prevenom is transparent, then the venom is white.
All my transvaalicus spray venom when they're disturbed, especially the young specimens   
Here's the ref. of the paper :
"_Inceoglu & al., 2003. One Scorpion, two venoms: Prevenom of Parabuthus transvaalicus acts as an alternative type of venom with distinct mechanism of action. In PNAS, vol.100, no.3_"
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## dotdman (Jul 9, 2004)

A link to an article (pdf format) about the prevenom...

http://www.biopestlab.ucdavis.edu/Labbib/503.pdf


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 9, 2004)

here is the link to the link :O
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/newton.php


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 9, 2004)

here is a heterometrus laoticus tailshot


----------



## fusion121 (Jul 9, 2004)

Nifty, I knew scorpions could control the nature of the venom produced but I didn't know about the colour change between them. The pre-venom hypothesis for human stings is also a intresting one, and good news for keepers.


----------



## Tim R. (Jul 9, 2004)

Nice pic George, it looks quite willing to use that tail


----------



## pandinus (Jul 9, 2004)

P imperator...


----------



## Mr. X (Jul 12, 2004)

Here's my tail shots...A.bicolor and P.transvaalicus (look at the drip of venom...she was pissed) ;P 

xav


----------



## deifiler (Jul 12, 2004)

Nice shots guys... SHame my fascination of the "fat-tailed" species is manifested through only pictures. I'd love one day to own and photograph such species...

Here's a recent one of one of the Hadrurus arizonensis specimens I have. I'll upload more pictures when arachnoboards is a bit more forgiving on my poor connections.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 12, 2004)

*My tail shot*

Its a spadix tail hehe


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jul 12, 2004)

deifiler said:
			
		

> Nice shots guys... SHame my fascination of the "fat-tailed" species is manifested through only pictures. I'd love one day to own and photograph such species...
> 
> Here's a recent one of one of the Hadrurus arizonensis specimens I have. I'll upload more pictures when arachnoboards is a bit more forgiving on my poor connections.


NICE SHOT! Keep em comin'  How can you pick up your H ariz with your hands without getting pinched? I had to transfer mine to a new tank, and I used large 18" metal tweezers with rubber tip, and he(or she) was able to arch itself up and continuously pinch the tweezers. Actually got free a few times but I had him close to the substarte so no injury. Its actually is a strong scorp, and was holding onto its hide pretty tight when I tried to pick it up. I believe I was grabbing the segment right below the telson.


----------



## 423 (Jul 12, 2004)

I agree. My H. spadix is a real little psychopath and I won't go near him


----------



## deifiler (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello,

I picked it up withthe intentions of obtaining ventral details, though to my dissapointment, the pictures didn't come out good enough, so I'll have to redo them.

A fine balance of care, caution and confidence (I could be so bold as to make claim to "the three C's" or something) keeps it as controlled as one could possibly hope for in such a situation. Whilst my scorpion handling is somewhat limited, I've a lot of experience with theraphosids and handling in such ways as this. I know there are very distinct differences in the two, though spiders prove harder to manipulate due to their durability, nimbleness and other factors.

Perhaps try to hold a bit further down the tail, though not too far else the telson will be able to pivot into you!

Not to hijack the thread, but try holding them in a similar fashion to this N.B., I'm not condoning such handling, nor am I saying it's safe in the slightest; any un-neccassary handling is potential  danger to both the specimen and the handler... Be warned.

I'll try to get tail shots of my other specimens later in the week.


----------



## dotdman (Jul 12, 2004)

*Tail shots...*

Androctonus amoreuxi and Leirus quinquestriatus.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 12, 2004)

Ok, this is quickly becoming one of my favorite threads. Those are just beautiful.


----------



## 423 (Jul 12, 2004)

I've come to the conclusion that I definately need a better camera  
Maybe I should work some overtime? Hmm


----------



## redhourglass (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello,

I'll add the following photo of A. bicolor.  Posted this pic on the scorpionfans list months ago but for those not there here ya go.

Be safe all !


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 12, 2004)

I can't wait, I'm getting two more of those in the coming weeks and that is just too tantalizing, thank you!.


----------



## Tim R. (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh yea, lots of nice pics!


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jul 13, 2004)

dotdman said:
			
		

> Androctonus amoreuxi and Leirus quinquestriatus.


Truly awsome. Does tail thickness vary with Leirus quinquestriatus, I could have sworn I've seen some with thicker tails, not to put down yours, just curious. The black looks so sick, and that's one long *$$ telson.


----------



## dotdman (Jul 13, 2004)

I love the telson on the L. q.  It's impressive to say the least .  Mine is only roughly 2" long (from front of the carapace to tip of the sting) at the moment, so the tail will more than likely thicken as it gains size.  I'm still waiting for my beautiful A. australis to come out for a walk so I can get some good pics of it.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 14, 2004)

Here is a "tail shot" of Centruroides gracilis.


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jul 14, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Here is a "tail shot" of Centruroides gracilis.


Nice carpe. I love the tail segments on centruroides sp, they are very mechanical looking from the long segments. It's hard to get a close up shot of them considering their size, not bad.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks, as soon as I get a better camera and my two A. bicolors I'll revisit this thread. They do have a sort of "mechanical look", it's one of the reasons I wanted males.


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jul 14, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Thanks, as soon as I get a better camera and my two A. bicolors I'll revisit this thread. They do have a sort of "mechanical look", it's one of the reasons I wanted males.


cool I can't wait to see. All you guys are getting me too interested in the androctonus sp, I can feel the drool pooling in my mouth everytime I see another pic or read about them. Especially the crissacauda (spelling?), I looked at those preserved specimens you have carpe, unbelivably massive tails, even look bigger than the bicolors. You should post some pics of those on this thread, they didn't say the tail shots had to be from live scorps


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 14, 2004)

I'll shoot some tomorrow. Now that I'm starting to get the hang of the macro setting on the camera, they should look a bit better. A. crassicauda reaches 9cm, but I wish they could reach 20!.


----------



## Tim R. (Jul 14, 2004)

They do have a mechanical look to them. I don't know what it is.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 14, 2004)

Here are some other tail shots.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 14, 2004)

very nice! Which species are they?


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 14, 2004)

And a bit more.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 14, 2004)

Even more yet.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 14, 2004)

There are even more.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 14, 2004)

Some other shots.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 14, 2004)

And the last shot.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 14, 2004)

leiurus said:
			
		

> very nice! Which species are they?


Thanks, they are all Androctonus crassicauda, except for the one on the right in the second photo, which is A. bicolor.


----------



## Tim R. (Jul 14, 2004)

Oh yea! Your definatley getting the hang of the macro Carpe


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm trying, I have to say a hardy thanks to Stagger-Lee for the background idea. Now, the next ones will be two live bicolors.


----------



## pandinus (Jul 14, 2004)

carpe, i notice all of your preserved scorps are very brown in color. were they this way in life, or is this an effect of the alcohol? I have never seen a brown bicolor before, of course i have never seen one in person before.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 14, 2004)

The color of A. crassicauda is very close to that in life, I only wish I could find living specimens of this species these days. I will have to be happy with A. bicolor until the market shifts.


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jul 14, 2004)

Carpe, sick shots. Their tails must be incredibly powerful. Are they able to take down larger prey with such a weapon?


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks, I can say for certain that they are VERY strong. Once when I was removing a flat chunk of lava rock that was covering one of their scrapes, the scorpion had it's tail against it and threw it out of my forceps. I would estimate they could puncture a pop-can, quite powerful.


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jul 15, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Thanks, I can say for certain that they are VERY strong. Once when I was removing a flat chunk of lava rock that was covering one of their scrapes, the scorpion had it's tail against it and threw it out of my forceps. I would estimate they could puncture a pop-can, quite powerful.


truly amazing. I have a hard enough time trying to remove females of C vittatus who are clinging to bark and they are really small but hang on like their life depended on it... actually to them I guess it does. Probably think I'm a predator  post those other pics ASAP, a closeup of the telson would be sweet since yuo have a macro lense.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 15, 2004)

I'll do what I can, but these are almost as close as my camera will go. It's worth a try.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 15, 2004)

Here's a shot with "Pandinus" in mind, also the closest shot I've ever taken.


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jul 15, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Here's a shot with "Pandinus" in mind, also the closest shot I've ever taken.


Damn that's pretty clear. You can even make out where the hole in the telson is! Good job man, keep em comin'.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks, I'm beginning to think that this Minolta F-100 isn't as lame as I had previously thought. I'll pick another couple species tomorrow.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 15, 2004)

I just had to throw this one in.


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 15, 2004)

A pic of my emp's tail


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 15, 2004)

Nice tail shot of P. imperator you have there.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 15, 2004)

I hope to take pics of L. quinquestriatus and C. vittatus later today.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 16, 2004)

Here are some more "tails from the crypt".


----------



## Fausta (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is one of my A. australis, nice tail.


----------



## Fausta (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is my bicolor


----------



## Fausta (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is my L.Q. tail


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 16, 2004)

And a final parting Leiurus shot.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 16, 2004)

Kelly, nice shots, I love the bicolor.


----------



## Fausta (Jul 16, 2004)

Great detail on your LQ tail. I am almost tempted to take mine out for some detailed shots. I said ALMOST  
Your getting good with the camera there. I never saved any of my deceased scorps. I have a little cemetery for them.
Kelly


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm becoming a big bicolor fan myself. Hey carpe, how many scorps have you owned in total? You seem to have your own scorpion graveyard working there.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks, I really like the comparison of live/dead L.Q. tails. A cemetery?, interesting. This particular telson belongs to the one that "almost" stung me.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 16, 2004)

here are two shots of my A. bicolor:













Now I would like to refer you here:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=28857

And hopefully you can answer my question!


----------



## Stormcrow (Jul 16, 2004)

Fantastic Shots, Guys! _<poopies>_, a predator lovers wetdream. I found myself also admiring the metasoma belonging to those A.crassicauda. I have read that the heavy metasoma of the Parabuthus and Androctonus is often used to club each species natural predators. Can you imagine getting thumped by one of those tails on the nose armed with the venom dripping aculeus? OW!!!


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jul 16, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Thanks, I really like the comparison of live/dead L.Q. tails. A cemetery?, interesting. This particular telson belongs to the one that "almost" stung me.


Lucky for you it missed.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 16, 2004)

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> I'm becoming a big bicolor fan myself. Hey carpe, how many scorps have you owned in total? You seem to have your own scorpion graveyard working there.


I'm not sure of what the total would be, as I have never counted them. The most I have kept live at one time was around 165. Now I just want to keep a couple species at a time, so I can focus on their behavior more than feeding and cleaning.


----------



## Stormcrow (Jul 16, 2004)

Carpe, which species are you focusing on now? Personally I love C.exilicauda/sculpteratus, L.quinquestriatus, and Hadrurus species -- especially the spastic species of H.arizonensis and H.spadix. I have had H.pallidus that were docile as puppies, I love those too.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 16, 2004)

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> Lucky for you it missed.


Yes, by a fraction of an inch, I have respected them ever since.


----------



## Fausta (Jul 16, 2004)

You're right about that Stan. Too many scorps means much upkeep and the wife on my back complaining about the loose crickets. I keep about 20 going at once and find it a good balence. I also dumped the tropical types for sake of upkeep. I work and live in the desert, might as well keep scorps from the desert as well.
Love to see an antartic scorp with fur!
Kelly


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 16, 2004)

Stormcrow said:
			
		

> Carpe, which species are you focusing on now? Personally I love C.exilicauda/sculpteratus, L.quinquestriatus, and Hadrurus species -- especially the spastic species of H.arizonensis and H.spadix. I have had H.pallidus that were docile as puppies, I love those too.


Right now it is C. gracilis, and next will be A. bicolor. After my C. gracilis die, I will try to get either A. mauritanicus or P. transvaalicus.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 16, 2004)

Fausta said:
			
		

> You're right about that Stan. Too many scorps means much upkeep and the wife on my back complaining about the loose crickets. I keep about 20 going at once and find it a good balence. I also dumped the tropical types for sake of upkeep. I work and live in the desert, might as well keep scorps from the desert as well.
> Love to see an antartic scorp with fur!
> Kelly


I'm going desert as well, I like C. gracilis, but I miss the ease of keeping the drier species.


----------



## Fausta (Jul 16, 2004)

I ran into the mite problem and lost a scorp in a freezing winter night when my heating devices failed. Desert types just seem hardier, not too mention are cooler looking. Just my own opinion however. Now that I have bonded with the "infamous" leiosoma breed I will always have one around.


----------



## Stormcrow (Jul 16, 2004)

A.mauritanicus has been the holy grail of Buthidae for me. Never ever see them on sale except twice and both times I did not have the money to afford them. C.gracilis is the only species you are caring for? What about those live A.crassicauda I seen earlier in the thread? 

Right, I have bonded with Latrodectus, Loxosceles, and the Arizona Bark Scorpion, love all of them! C.exilicauda/sculpteratus are awesome fiery little devils! Love their captive behavior, those that have kept alot various species can see the common theme in my love of Arizona Bark Scorpions, L.quinquestriatus, and Hadrurus scorpions.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 16, 2004)

Fausta said:
			
		

> I ran into the mite problem and lost a scorp in a freezing winter night when my heating devices failed. Desert types just seem hardier, not too mention are cooler looking. Just my own opinion however. Now that I have bonded with the "infamous" leiosoma breed I will always have one around.


Sorry to hear that it died. Speaking of winter, that's another reason I'm getting away from humid species. Whenever someone opens a door in the winter, and it's -30F or lower, my tank will fog up like a pervert's glasses.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 16, 2004)

Stormcrow said:
			
		

> A.mauritanicus has been the holy grail of Buthidae for me. Never ever see them on sale except twice and both times I did not have the money to afford them. C.gracilis is the only species you are caring for? What about those live A.crassicauda I seen earlier in the thread?
> 
> Right, I have bonded with Latrodectus, Loxosceles, and the Arizona Bark Scorpion, love all of them! C.exilicauda/sculpteratus are awesome fiery little devils! Love their captive behavior, those that have kept alot various species can see the common theme in my love of Arizona Bark Scorpions, L.quinquestriatus, and Hadrurus scorpions.


I wish they were still alive, but alas, they are no more. Some of them have their legs in a life-like pose. I really miss them.


----------



## Stormcrow (Jul 16, 2004)

Aaah, that's too bad. Beautiful colorations, not dull like many I've seen. Well, luckily there will always be opportunities to purchase more.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 16, 2004)

Stormcrow said:
			
		

> Aaah, that's too bad. Beautiful colorations, not dull like many I've seen. Well, luckily there will always be opportunities to purchase more.


Where?, who's got any these days?, I haven't seen them offered since the late eighties.


----------



## Stormcrow (Jul 16, 2004)

Do you live in the States?


----------



## Fausta (Jul 16, 2004)

Stan,
  I'll look around for one for you. I will bring you a scorpion from Egypt this November-December. The idiot who got me stung gets all kinds of crazy types.
Where are you moving too?
Kelly


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow!, thanks Kelly, I would appreciate that beyond words. I still live in Alaska, I just changed it to confuse the newer people.


----------



## Fausta (Jul 16, 2004)

I have seen the nearly black LQs there before, but just large examples. I have called ahead and am hoping the villagers can get me some juveniles. Perhaps that are not LQs, but they sure look like them and the villagers tell me they have been responsible for killing a few of their goats and sheep over the years.
I am going out of town tomorrow morning to get my specimen in Atlanta and will be back around Tuesday night. Might check in from a coffee house if I get the chance.
Kelly


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 16, 2004)

I wonder if they could be an introduced population of L. jordanensis?. Good luck in Atlanta.


----------



## Nazgul (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi,
here´s one of my male P. leiosoma. By the way, L. jordanensis has been described by a female specimen collected in the south of Jordan. I don´t think this species occurs in Egypt. Here´s a link to an article by Amr, one of the guys who described this species: http://www.skorpione.de/htm/gastautoren/z_amr/z_amr.htm. There´s a little part about L. jordanensis and the article is in english.
Greetings
Alex


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice one Alex, I look forward to photos of A. mauritanicus, so beautiful.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 22, 2004)

Some nice shots!
Enjoy  
Dom


----------



## Tim R. (Jul 22, 2004)

Just getting to know my new camera :}


----------



## PIter (Jul 23, 2004)

Great pictures you guys! Whats the black scorpion? Androctonus Bicolor?

Cheers
Peter


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 23, 2004)

Tim R. said:
			
		

> Just getting to know my new camera :}


I love it, couldn't have picked a better model. The great Androctonus bicolor.


----------



## errit (Jul 23, 2004)

Hello, Carpe Scorpio. On page 5 i saw some pictures of your preserved scorpions. What species are they? Some of them look to me like Centuroides and A. Amoreuxi and L. quinquestriatus. Am i right or wrong


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 23, 2004)

Errit, the Androctonus are A.crassicauda and A. bicolor. The Centruroides are C. gracilis, C. exilicauda, and C. vittatus. And those other shots are L. quinquestriatus.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 23, 2004)

More tails!

Dom


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 23, 2004)

hey dom,
if you provide a water dish, the heterometrus migth clean itself up a bit 
to make a shiny and aggressive scorp


----------



## PIter (Jul 23, 2004)

I just wish my lazy emp would cleep her self.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 23, 2004)

nice pics, is that a p. transvaalicus?


----------



## leiurus (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks, no this is a Heterometrus longimanus. I do provide a water dish, dont worry.

Dom


----------



## pandinus (Feb 26, 2007)

*bump*

Bringing it back to life, because there really is nothing like a good moneyshot. 





















John


----------



## jeroenkooijman (Feb 26, 2007)

Pandinus cavimanus


Babycurus jacksoni


----------



## Ryan C. (Feb 26, 2007)

_Hottentotta judaicus_


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 27, 2007)

some of my tail shots...

C.gracilis






C.vittatus male






M.tamulus gangeticus 






M.tamulus gangeticus male






P.liosoma






P.transvaalicus






L.quinqestriatus hebraeus






L.quinqestriatus hebraeus male






and my favorite.. B.jacksoni


----------



## hottentotta.ch (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello,

Here the matasoma from Buthus occitanus (North Africa)





Centruroides gracilis





Oli


----------



## xVOWx (Feb 27, 2007)

A.mauritanicus


----------



## P.jasonius (Mar 4, 2007)

P. imperator injury


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Mar 5, 2007)

Tail...


----------



## musihuto (Mar 6, 2007)

why is there sand on your p. imperator?   

            cheers! 
                             - munis


P.jasonius said:


> P. imperator injury


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 11, 2007)

H petersii (I think):?


----------



## Mark Newton (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow...some awesome shots...

_Lychas buchari_







_Urodacus manicatus_







_Urodacus yaschenkoi_







_
Urodacus novaehollanidae_


----------



## AviculariaLover (Mar 11, 2007)

My emp Spike (R.I.P.)













I have another emp now, with a stubby stinger, but I don't have any good pics of it.


----------



## Psycho (Mar 11, 2007)

*Got Tail?*

Hadrurus spadix:






-Rob


----------



## davidmmx (Mar 11, 2007)

xVOWx said:


> A.mauritanicus


Usually I don't like the androctonus I see on most pictures because they seem too fat... but that one is even sexy. :worship:


----------

